# More pics



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

Took some more pics. Mixen and Matchin to see what works best.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

last one


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 30, 2012)

Well Road Dog, They all look great to me.  Were they found near where you live?
 I think we have been through Clayton - though I don't remember exactly where it was.  I have a daughter that lives near Saphire NC.   Neat area in the spring flowering season.   RED Matthews


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 30, 2012)

MAN SOME BEAUTIES THERE!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Rory,

 Wonderful pictures as per usual. Thanks for these. That first one is positively balmy! [8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, these are all Flea Finds, Fleabay finds of Antique Shop finds. Two or Three of the Cooper's Balms were found for me by nice folks on this site. Here is another pic different combination of bottles.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 30, 2012)

Rory, as always, your pictures are stunning. Part of it is your bottles, for sure. Some of those things are so crude, they look like artistic renderings of really cool old bottles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> another


 

 Rory,...Those are all great, but this one really stands out! Best one, hands down...love the crude long neck, front center...


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks ya'll. Yeah Bob, the bottles do all the work.[]  Joe it's a small miracle the neck on that bottle survived all these years.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice.  Great bottles in great condition.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice!  Thanks for sharing the awesome pics.

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Feb 1, 2012)

Not a bad one in the bunch. thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for checking the pics out. Here are a few pics of some Canning jars for a change.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2012)

Some Mason's


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2012)

Some "Atlas" Jars


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2012)

Two Marion Jars


----------



## Dugout (Feb 6, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2012)

Love these pics and the subjects.


----------

